# What size is your Cannondale?



## primalcarl

And how tall are you?

Just trying to get an idea of what sizes people tend to go for with their height


----------



## ipaul

I'm 5'10" and ride a 54.


----------



## crankee

I'm just a hair under 6' and ride a 56cm.


----------



## TMR

5'7" 52


----------



## cbuchanan

6' 1" 58cm frame


----------



## mud390

5'10" riding a 56cm frame.

Kris


----------



## Jeff in Texas

5' 7.5", 52cm frame


----------



## omniviper

5'6 50cm


----------



## zosocane

5'8" -- 52 cm on my Six13; 53 cm on my Bianchi. 

FWIW, I read somewhere the Gibo Simoni is 5'7" and rode a 51 cm Six13 in 04 and 05.


----------



## zamboni

5'5 on a 50cm Six13 frame, System Six is coming next.


----------



## toyota

fornaca68 said:


> 5'8" -- 52 cm on my Six13; 53 cm on my Bianchi.
> 
> FWIW, I read somewhere the Gibo Simoni is 5'7" and rode a 51 cm Six13 in 04 and 05.


 He is listed at 5'7" but his 2006 bike appears to be basically the geometry of a 52 cm. Remember that in 04 and 05 a 52cm measured 51cm c-t and starting in 06 it would measure 50cm c-t.


Im just under 5'7" myself but I ride a 50 cm.


----------



## primalcarl

I only asked as I'm 5'8/9 and just got a secondhand Cannondale R900 50cm. I reckon it's slightly on the small size, but I've moved the saddle back a bit and I've come from mountainbikes anyway so it feels more stretched out than I'm used to! As it's my first I'm not so bothered, if I don't get on with it I'll ebay the frame for a larger one


----------



## toyota

primalcarl said:


> I only asked as I'm 5'8/9 and just got a secondhand Cannondale R900 50cm. I reckon it's slightly on the small size, but I've moved the saddle back a bit and I've come from mountainbikes anyway so it feels more stretched out than I'm used to! As it's my first I'm not so bothered, if I don't get on with it I'll ebay the frame for a larger one


 It doesnt sound like you are even very sure of how tall you are. I cant imagine you riding a 50cm Cannondale if you are really 5'8" or taller.


----------



## primalcarl

toyota said:


> It doesnt sound like you are even very sure of how tall you are. I cant imagine you riding a 50cm Cannondale if you are really 5'8" or taller.


Why do you say that? I'm in between


----------



## tortise

I'm 5' 8" riding a 54cm.


----------



## primalcarl

Looking at the Cannondale geometry, the top tube length difference between the 50cm and 54cm is only 2cm (52.5 & 54.5). Not much difference really, I've experienced much more difference than that just with stems! It certainly feels stretched out enough for me. If worst comes to worst I'll just use this frame through the winter and get a new one ready for the summer next year, but hopefully it'll be ok


----------



## roger9

5'8" and on a 54 - also ride a Med Prophet if that helps.


----------



## mytorelli

5'8--54cm


----------



## Xyzzy

*6' & 57*

I could work with a 56 or a 58 though...

_Edit: Just switched to a 56. Much better._


----------



## 12x23

6'1.5", 90cm inseam, 58cm CAAD8 and Six/13's.


----------



## Mr_Snips2

5'8.5"...54cm CAAD 8

I hate all those spacers...there are now none under my stem


----------



## Speedy

Mr_Snips2 said:


> 5'8.5"...54cm CAAD 8


Very nice. It looks like you have long legs for your size.

What is your cycling inseam?

What is your BB to top of saddle measurement?


----------



## Nigel

i am 6' and ride a 56cm on my new caad 9. Could of went with a 58, i think my optimum would of been a 57. Prior to this i was riding a 54cm (cannondale 2.8), but only because it was a good deal. It really wasnt too bad, but the new one is soooo much better.


----------



## vizcaino

primalcarl said:


> And how tall are you?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea of what sizes people tend to go for with their height


5´ 10" and ride a 54 SystemSix.


----------



## s2ktaxi

5'7" with shorter arms than avg

50cm 2007 SystemSix
52cm 2000 R3000 - probably a bit of a stretch but ok
S 2007 Bad Boy Disc 
M 1999 F2000


----------



## boarder1995

5'9", 56cm Six13. Would likely fit better on a 55cm, or even a 54cm, but the 56cm with an 80mm stem seems to work fine.


----------



## Speedy

I’m 5”9” and ride a 54cm with a 100mm stem, but I’m going to try changing to a 52cm with a 110 or 120mm stem. I find longer stems are less twitchy on high-speed decents.


----------



## Tamu8104

*first bike*

a hair under 6' and my new caad8 build is a 56 (first road bike! done mtn and decided to give road a try)


----------



## Oldteen

6'. CAAD5 58cm. 100mm stem.
170# w/reasonable middle-age flexibility & 4k mi on it this year.


----------



## supertrooper

I'm 6'3"
and by bike is a size 63
Just got by first bike yesterday!!!


----------



## tenorman

5'10", ride 53cm Synapse.


----------



## bourquek

I'm just under 5'7 and ride a 50cm System Six. 120mm stem and zero offset seatpost. The LBS initially wanted to sell me a 52.


----------



## Saint Eric

6'2" on a 60cm Six13


----------



## Hammerli

6' 2.5", 60cm CAAD8


----------



## paint

bourquek said:


> I'm just under 5'7 and ride a 50cm System Six.


Holy cow, does that really fit you well?

I'm 5'3 and I can ride a 50cm. I mean, it's a bit of a stretch, but I can if I need to.

My Caad8 fem is a 47cm.


----------



## toyota

paint said:


> Holy cow, does that really fit you well?
> 
> I'm 5'3 and I can ride a 50cm. I mean, it's a bit of a stretch, but I can if I need to.
> 
> My Caad8 fem is a 47cm.


 Why would it not fit? There are three people in this thread including myself that are 5'7" or just under that ride a 50cm.


----------



## s2ktaxi

paint said:


> Holy cow, does that really fit you well?
> 
> I'm 5'3 and I can ride a 50cm. I mean, it's a bit of a stretch, but I can if I need to.
> 
> My Caad8 fem is a 47cm.


The fem versions have a 1cm shorter stem - though Borquec is using a 120mm stem. The 50cm System Six comes stock with a 100mm stem. Some of us have shorter arms. For example, most people my height wear a 32/33 sleeve for a long sleeve shirt. I need a 31/32. I also have slightly less flexibility in my lower back (can't touch my toes with my legs straight and together - though I could 20 years ago ). 

Besides, smaller frame is lighter


----------



## paint

toyota said:


> Why would it not fit? There are three people in this thread including myself that are 5'7" or just under that ride a 50cm.


It just seems like 5'7" is a little tall to fit comfortably on a frame that I can ride without much trouble. Of course stem, seatpost, etc etc all factor in. I was just surprised by that height + frame size coupling.


----------



## paint

s2ktaxi said:


> The fem versions have a 1cm shorter stem


The 50cm frame I rode was not a femme version. The fem I have does not have a stock stem - it is longer. I wish they made the fem CAAD8 in a 48 instead of a 47. That would've been ideal. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## fillmore

paint said:


> It just seems like 5'7" is a little tall to fit comfortably on a frame that I can ride without much trouble. Of course stem, seatpost, etc etc all factor in. I was just surprised by that height + frame size coupling.


Igor Astorola is about 5'7" and rides a 50cm System Six. There was a story on him and the System Six in Cycle Sport last month.


----------



## gertjan

6'1.6", *59cm* Six13 team


----------



## Lou1187

I'm 5'10 and ridding a 56, stytem six with 80 stem. My old bike was a s-works 54 with a 80 stem. I think I am more comfrodable on the specialized. I'm having issue with my neck when I drop in a low pission on my handle bars with the sysytem six. What can I do, I cant put on a shorter stem!


----------



## zamboni

Is both forks have the same length ? Perhaps get a new stem with higer angle.


----------



## Lou1187

I don't think Cannondales system six stems have any angled stems.


----------



## Neibe

6'-4" 63cm R1000 CAAD4


----------



## teamvwracing

I am 5' 7" and my R1000 is a 52cm. My pant inseam is 30 (if that helps any).


----------



## LeDomestique

I'm a hair under 5'10 and ride a 56 cm CAAD9, 100 mm stem. I though I'd fit better on a 54, but the 56 seems to be the right one for me.


----------



## LetsGoOutside

5'11- Caad8 road 56 w/ 110mm stem. Caad3 cross 54 w/ 120mm stem.


----------



## pedal2tahoe

6'3" - 63cm. Six13 . Rode a "cramped" madone (even w/ 130mm stem) 62 for a year. Way happier/faster on my six13.


----------



## Dizzy812

6'4" - 63cm Cadd 8, zero offset post


----------



## lawndart

6'1" with a 31"inseam. I ride a 56 CAAD8 R5000 w/ an FSA 25mm setback seatpost and 120mm Ritchey WCS stem. Tried a 58 but felt that i was a bit stretched out. But this is my first real roadbike so as my experience and training grows, who knows my next frame may have the same demensions or larger.


----------



## New_World_Man

6'2" - 60cm 34" inseam.

Not 100% sure this is the perfect size, I need some more miles on the bike to judge. I might move to a 58cm.


----------



## wilric44

I am 5'9" and I ride a 53cm Synapse. 

Not a perfect fit but the ride feels great.


----------



## stwok

I'm 6 ft.

My nude Six13 is a 57 cm with a 110 stem.
My Black Lightning is a 56 cm with a 120 stem.


----------



## ronin7

I am about to get a NEW 54' system six(color:silver and black) with full dura ace, krysium ES wheels all for only $3,500! I am mailing him my deposit today. He can sell more at that same price if anyone is interested. P.S. Not stolen and full warranty included in case you wondered.


----------



## 1stmh

I' 6.0' and ride a 58cm.


----------



## dzzic

5'7 and my caad8 is 52 
Also got an M prophet


----------



## blofeld42

6'4"+, 63cm.


----------



## saturncyclist

My 60 cm trek is way too big... I want to get the "competitive fit" with a lot of bar drop and everything... hair over 6ft competitive cyclist said 56, LBS said 58 (but they also put me on the trek) who to beleive?!


----------



## RoyIII

5'6" and I ride a 50cm caad5.


----------



## Speedy

5'9" / 52cm CAAD9


----------



## ronin7

Does anyone know what the best crankset money can buy!(lightness, stiffness, and performance) Zipp 303 crankset?


----------



## Jakesandwich

5' 11" -- 56 cm Carbon Synapse


----------



## ejprez

Im 6'2 and ride a 58cm, which is actually 59.5 c-t. 2006 R5000 Caad 8. 15mm offset post and 120mm stem (-6/84). Headtube is 173 + 15mm headset cap, and 10mm of spacers. I thought about the 60cm size. Would go with a 0 offset post, but would probably need to use a lower dropping stem to get the same position, but my post would look odd with it being more inside the frame.


----------



## toyota

ejprez said:


> Im 6'2 and ride a 58cm, which is actually 59.5 c-t. 2006 R5000 Caad 8. 15mm offset post and 120mm stem (-6/84). Headtube is 173 + 15mm headset cap, and 10mm of spacers. I thought about the 60cm size. Would go with a 0 offset post, but would probably need to use a lower dropping stem to get the same position, but my post would look odd with it being more inside the frame.


 You must be measuring to the top of the seat tube but C-T means to top tube. Starting in 2006 all caad frames sizes have a 2cm drop. This means your 58cm bike is 56 C-T.


----------



## CHL

5' 5" - 50CM CAAD4, no set back post. Would have prefered riding a 48cm.


----------



## ejprez

You're right, my bad. I usually say C-T for center of BB to top of seat tube. To top tube it is 56 to top of seat tube it is 59.


----------



## mayor2010

*size*

:thumbsup: 5'7 52


----------



## bighitter

Im 181cm and ride a 56cm System six with a 120mm stem


----------



## robertburns3

*Great post - very helpful*

I am 6-1 (34inch pant leg and ape-length arms.) and ride a 60cm R400. This was a crit. specific frame built in the early 90's. I have been struggling with what size to get because every bike I ride feels like a freight train compared to this bike with its short wheelbase.:mad2: 

Judging by the above posts it seems that people around my height are going with 58cm. I was considering going 60 or larger. I must be way off. Its time to compare top tube lengths I think.

Thanks for the helpful post.:thumbsup:


----------



## toyota

robertburns3 said:


> I am 6-1 (34inch pant leg and ape-length arms.) and ride a 60cm R400. This was a crit. specific frame built in the early 90's. I have been struggling with what size to get because every bike I ride feels like a freight train compared to this bike with its short wheelbase.:mad2:
> 
> Judging by the above posts it seems that people around my height are going with 58cm. I was considering going 60 or larger. I must be way off. Its time to compare top tube lengths I think.
> 
> Thanks for the helpful post.:thumbsup:


60cm sounds perfectly normal based on your physical description. The people I know on 58cm Cannondales are 5'10 and 5'11.


----------

